# Rotors and pads



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

My car is in need of front brakes. Where is the best place to buy rotors (Brembo or others) and pads? Also, which pads have the least amount of brake dust without compromising stopping power? Thanks.

-Dustin


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Brembo rotors: Elite Auto in Ontario, Canada. I got mine rotors for $50 each, $200 all around and they're genuine Brembo Rotors.

Pads: Tough call. Elite Auto also carries Pagids which are somewhat low on dust and the street pads are equal to OEM pads on the street. Really depends on what brand you go with. If you stay with OEM then Circle, Cutter, or Pacific would be your best bet. BMP Design also carries MetalMasters at very, very reasonable prices.


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

Which pads are better, Pagid or PBR? I'm looking for performance, less dust, and life of pad without causing damage to the rotors.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Dustin540/6 said:


> *Which pads are better, Pagid or PBR? I'm looking for performance, less dust, and life of pad without causing damage to the rotors. *


Never ran with PBRs but the Pagids ate into my rotor HARD...A 2-3 mm grove in about 20K miles.


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks for the info, Hack.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Dustin540/6 said:


> *My car is in need of front brakes. Where is the best place to buy rotors (Brembo or others) and pads? Also, which pads have the least amount of brake dust without compromising stopping power? Thanks.
> 
> -Dustin *


Poke around bmwm5.com or other boards with M5 owners. I picked up a nearly new set of front M5 front rotors, calipers, and pads for $300.00, and sold my old stuff for $150.00 to a 528i owner.

If you'd rather go all OEM again, PM me. I can get OEM replacements locally for less than Pacific BMW's price. If this isn't an emergency, we can install them in your garage on the weekend of the 4th of April. (JZ should be pretty busy that weekend) If you go OEM, the whole thing shouldn't cost more than $200 if we install ourselves.

-DanB


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

Will M5 brakes fit under 17" style 32 rims?


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

Dustin540/6 said:


> *Will M5 brakes fit under 17" style 32 rims? *


DaveZ would be able to answer that one... DaveZ, you around???

-DanB


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Dustin540/6 said:


> *Will M5 brakes fit under 17" style 32 rims? *


No they wont. Don't waste your money IMO on stock M5 rotors, just buy a set of Brembos. I beleive the largest rotor that will fit in a 17 is 13.4. 
I love the Pagids, on my second set on same rotors. No pad is dust free.

I will be out in May if Dan B ever gets off his ass


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> *No they wont. Don't waste your money IMO on stock M5 rotors, just buy a set of Brembos. I beleive the largest rotor that will fit in a 17 is 13.4.
> I love the Pagids, on my second set on same rotors. No pad is dust free.
> 
> I will be out in May if Dan B ever gets off his ass  *


To spend 3K instead of $300 for a marginal difference (non-tracked car here, daily driver, DDB drives like a wuss) in performance isn't worth it IMHO.

May? May what?

-DanB


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

DanB said:


> *To spend 3K instead of $300 for a marginal difference (non-tracked car here, daily driver, DDB drives like a wuss) in performance isn't worth it IMHO.
> 
> May? May what?
> 
> -DanB *


IMO upgrading just the rotor on a 4000lb car isn't going to improve too much. The deflection the single pot, stock rotor makes warps stock brakes in a day. I think the rotors and calipers shold be the first thing upgraded, but then again what do I know :thumbup:

I am trying to plan a trip to SD in May, but you gotta get that stuff over to me, I want to be able to go through it ASAP. Lots of BS going on in my industry so I am jammed for time. Plus I want to try and tie this trip in so Dustin and I can go see the K1 Grand Prix in Vegas.


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> *IMO upgrading just the rotor on a 4000lb car isn't going to improve too much. The deflection the single pot, stock rotor makes warps stock brakes in a day. I think the rotors and calipers shold be the first thing upgraded, but then again what do I know :thumbup:
> 
> I am trying to plan a trip to SD in May, but you gotta get that stuff over to me, I want to be able to go through it ASAP. Lots of BS going on in my industry so I am jammed for time. Plus I want to try and tie this trip in so Dustin and I can go see the K1 Grand Prix in Vegas. *


Working on it this weekend... Will fax over. For those who don't know, JZ and I are going to put Mitchell Bros out of business.

-DanB


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

DanB said:


> *Working on it this weekend... Will fax over. For those who don't know, JZ and I are going to put Mitchell Bros out of business.
> 
> -DanB *


Shit why did you have to ruin it 

SO do you think many people will be interested in Agent 99's wardrobe? HIs shorts will sell for sure, but I can have his full line ready for bimmerfest if you get me the designs :angel:


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> *Plus I want to try and tie this trip in so Dustin and I can go see the K1 Grand Prix in Vegas. *


Just let me know. I'm down for a road trip.

Ok, so this is what I gather. 1. No to the M5 brakes 2. Yes to Brembo rotors 3. Yes to Pagid pads. Do I need anything else for this job like wear sensors? Or can I just use the old ones?


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Dustin540/6 said:


> *Just let me know. I'm down for a road trip.
> 
> Ok, so this is what I gather. 1. No to the M5 brakes 2. Yes to Brembo rotors 3. Yes to Pagid pads. Do I need anything else for this job like wear sensors? Or can I just use the old ones? *


I haven't used the sensors in years . I would go with brembo rotors and pagid pads and don't mess with upgrading rims to accomodate a larger size rotor untill you are ready to dump serious cash.

I will buy the K1 tickets when I get back from Jamaica. Maybe we can get Dan to drive the Dinan5?????

BTW: its also the same weekend as the national Martial Arts show in LV. I might be able to arrange for us to stay at one of my clients homes.


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

Sounds great. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Dustin540/6 said:


> *Will M5 brakes fit under 17" style 32 rims? *


 Sorry. Almost missed this one!

The only factory 17" rim that clears the M5 brakes is the Style 66M. This rim was designed as a winter wheel for the M5. It also clears the StopTech and Brembo brake upgrades.

The 17" Style 32 will not clear the outer edge of the caliper. There is barrel interference. The spoke to caliper clearance is fine. If you really like the style of those wheels, you can always buy them in 18" staggered sizes from Pacific BMW. They are one of the least expensive BMW factory wheels.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

It's really nice to see you posting here Dave.

:thumbup: 


Everyone here at The 'Fest appreciates your expertise in this area!


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> *Sorry. Almost missed this one!
> 
> The only factory 17" rim that clears the M5 brakes is the Style 66M. This rim was designed as a winter wheel for the M5. It also clears the StopTech and Brembo brake upgrades.
> 
> The 17" Style 32 will not clear the outer edge of the caliper. There is barrel interference. The spoke to caliper clearance is fine. If you really like the style of those wheels, you can always buy them in 18" staggered sizes from Pacific BMW. They are one of the least expensive BMW factory wheels. *


Dave,

Thanks for the input. However, a better solution has come about. After a phone call to my local dealer, I have found that my brakes are covered under warranty since my car is a MY2000 with 35,700 miles. This gives me time to get my finances in shape for larger wheels and brakes!


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Dustin540/6 said:


> *Dave,
> 
> Thanks for the input. However, a better solution has come about. After a phone call to my local dealer, I have found that my brakes are covered under warranty since my car is a MY2000 with 35,700 miles. This gives me time to get my finances in shape for larger wheels and brakes! *


 Actually, it's not your warranty, it's your 3-year maintanance plan. But that's great. It means that you can upgrade your brakes to a StopTech or Brembo setup and then turn around and sell a brand new set of 540i brakes to some 528i owner as an upgrade. I just sold mine for $500. (Mine had less than 150 miles on them.)

The 528i, in case you didn't know, has tiny 296mm x 22mmm rotors, whereas the 540i has 324mm x 30mm rotors. The parts are a direct bolt-on to the 528i and can help offset your big brake upgrade. And the lucky 528i owner gets a set of brakes that will last far longer due to the cooler operating temperatures.

The parts you will sell are:

Rotors
Calipers
Caliper Frames
Pads
Spring Clips

The brake lines are the same, so they can either use their old lines or upgrade to stainless braided lines.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *It's really nice to see you posting here Dave.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> Everyone here at The 'Fest appreciates your expertise in this area! *


 It's nice to see that you've set up a friendly, non-political forum here. I'll try to live up to your expectations.

By the way, who created the nice avatar for me that appears to the left of my posts? I owe someone a big thank-you, but I'm not sure who!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

DZeckhausen said:


> *By the way, who created the nice avatar for me that
> appears to the left of my posts? I owe someone a big
> thank-you, but I'm not sure who! *


:str8pimpi



No heavy expectations on you here Dave!


Any contributions or insights that you can share
with the members are most welcomed!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Boy, we are gettin' all "gushy" over here...how come the floor is all sticky??? 

Chris


----------

